# The Sad Demise of Boxing/A pacifist's view of MMA



## Freestyler777 (Aug 30, 2007)

Boxing is a dying sport, and nobody (including me) seems to care.  And so it should. 

My theory is, striking should only be done in MMA and self-defense, not as a sport.  Boxers take many more accumulated blows, especially to the head, than MMA fighters.  

I say, discourage people from pure boxing and into MMA.  It will make for healthier athletes and a better society.  

The premise is simple: Wrestling, Judo, Jiu-jitsu, Submission Grappling, etc... is fine, but only do striking if preparing for MMA or self defense purposes.  Why practice boxing alone, when all it does is harm?


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 30, 2007)

Freestyler777 said:


> The premise is simple: Wrestling, Judo, Jiu-jitsu, Submission Grappling, etc... is fine, but only do striking if preparing for MMA or self defense purposes. Why practice boxing alone, when all it does is harm?


 
As a former wrestler, boxer and judoka, I can tell you that each of these sports can be very damaging to the body.  Any time you go into competition, you risk a debilitating injury.  That's the price you pay for playing in a contact sport.


----------



## Freestyler777 (Aug 30, 2007)

Those are rough sports, but don't you agree that boxing is the only sport that tends to cause brain damage?  I never heard of wrestlers or judoka or BJJ fighters with brain damage.

When I say MMA is healthier than Boxing, I mean, the long term affects of competition and training.  Any contact sport has a potential for injury, rugby, football, hockey, not to mention the martial sports.


----------

